# Bought a DSLR a couple of months ago - some car shots



## Clio Art (Feb 16, 2011)

Renault Clio 197 - Moody by AdrianFRST, on Flickr


Renault Clio 200 - Dusk by AdrianFRST, on Flickr


Ford Focus RS500 @ Trax 2012 by AdrianFRST, on Flickr


Fredrick Aasbø GT86, Speedhunters Stand, Trax 2012 by AdrianFRST, on Flickr


Fredrick Aasbø GT86 Drift by AdrianFRST, on Flickr


Darren "DMac" McNamara AE86 - Trax 2012 by AdrianFRST, on Flickr


Darren McNamara, Trax 2012 by AdrianFRST, on Flickr


Andy Cooper Drift S15 by AdrianFRST, on Flickr


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

Nice pics! I take it you got a good DSLR and know what your doing, especially with the action shots


----------



## philmuskin (Oct 4, 2010)

Love the first shot............ I would happily pay someone to take some pictures of mine like that. Great work.


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

damn you got some talent!
i've got a dslr myself but i can't get even close on taking such beautifull pics like you :doublesho


----------



## Steve Burnett (Apr 21, 2009)

I wasn't expecting to see pictures of that quality. I take it you already know what you are doing with the camera and pp? or are you just a bloody fast learner???


----------



## Ric (Feb 4, 2007)

Lovely pictures, however i could bet that the final picture only started out as 20% like that, rest will be PP, even still PP is good.

Panning on the action shots usually takes a while to master, well done in a month or two..


----------



## durmz (Nov 2, 2010)

Awesome shots, but this definitely isn't your first go at photography


----------



## Clio Art (Feb 16, 2011)

carbonangel said:


> Lovely pictures, however i could bet that the final picture only started out as 20% like that, rest will be PP, even still PP is good.
> 
> Panning on the action shots usually takes a while to master, well done in a month or two..


Here's the original straight out of the camera:










It's only been cropped and had levels etc tweaked, nothing major!

My hit rate with panning is still pretty poor, but I'm shooting at 1/80 and figure I'd rather have one in 50 that I'm really happy with than 40 out of 50 that are just ok.



durmz said:


> Awesome shots, but this definitely isn't your first go at photography


No, but I'd only had point and shoot superzoom bridge type cameras before and never taken them off auto. I've done little else than read and read and shoot stuff and I've learnt a lot since I got this one in July!

This is about as good as I was doing before:


----------



## WP-UK (Apr 24, 2011)

Fantastic images! Out of interest, what camera and lenses were you using? My personal favourite it number 2


----------



## jcf1966 (Jul 21, 2012)

Nice shots

My advice to you would be to go onto a pro forum and post some photos there, you will need a bit of a thick skin but you will learn a great deal. Just remember a good photo is the one you like or your client likes.

Wishing you well


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

Loving that first photo, and the rest if I am honest:thumb:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2006)

Wout_RS said:


> damn you got some talent!
> i've got a dslr myself but i can't get even close on taking such beautifull pics like you :doublesho


I resemble that remark, thats why my DSLR stays untouched coz I always take crap pics


----------



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

Cracking set there - very impressed. Awesome car as well - very jealous!



[email protected] said:


> I resemble that remark, thats why my DSLR stays untouched coz I always take crap pics


Practice makes perfect... get it out and play, everyone has to start somewhere.

It took me about 5,000+ photos before I got to the point where I was shooting anything that I was happy with. I am still not happy with my output so I practice every weekend be that spending the day at the track or getting out of bed at 5am to go and shoot a sunrise!


----------



## Clio Art (Feb 16, 2011)

Thanks for the comments guys!



WP-UK said:


> Fantastic images! Out of interest, what camera and lenses were you using? My personal favourite it number 2


Camera is a Canon 5D MkIII with Canon EF 24-105mm f/4L ISL, Canon EF 70-200mm f/2.8L IS II USM and Sigma 50mm f/1.4 EX DG HSM lenses.


----------



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

Clio Art said:


> Thanks for the comments guys!
> 
> Camera is a Canon 5D MkIII with Canon EF 24-105mm f/4L ISL, Canon EF 70-200mm f/2.8L IS II USM and Sigma 50mm f/1.4 EX DG HSM lenses.


F*** me - that's my dream setup. I've started saving for the 5D3 but will be another 12 months before I have one!

Did you have a CPL when shooting the cars to pull back reflections?


----------



## Clio Art (Feb 16, 2011)

I have a CPL yep, although I didn't get it until after the camera so it's not used for some of those above. I did have it on for the white Clio, the Focus, GT86 static and AE86 static shots.

I keep forgetting to rotate it when I'm moving around though, and I also haven't got a decent tripod yet to be able to do multiple exposures and rotate it between them (bit skint at the moment for some reason!)


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Some cracking shots mate :thumb:


----------

